# Big Cartel site redirect...



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello,

I was used Wordpress' ECommerce Plugin for my shop, but it slows my website down horribly. I have created a Big Cartel shop that I will link directly to my website (basically only using it as a shop, not the website itself).

My question is... instead of www.mysite.bigcartel.com... I want to use my domain that I own already (Anomalous - A Clothing Line To Inspire.). I know how to set it up so that I'm pointing the domain straight to the website, but that's not what I want, considering I already have my site set up. I would rather it be something like Shop | Anomalous or Anomalous - A Clothing Line To Inspire., etc. Can anyone help me out? I would really appreciate it!

Justin


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I think you can just create a /shop sub directory on your main site and have it point to your bigcartel address. You can use masking so your visitor only sees your /shop domain name and not the bigcartel name.

The shop. sub-domain may have to be set up by your hosting company. Contact them for details. You can use masking on this as well.


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

splathead said:


> I think you can just create a /shop sub directory on your main site and have it point to your bigcartel address. You can use masking so your visitor only sees your /shop domain name and not the bigcartel name.
> 
> The shop. sub-domain may have to be set up by your hosting company. Contact them for details. You can use masking on this as well.


Thanks a million! I'll have to try and figure all of that out now. Haha.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

You can do a search on google for Setting up subdomain and you'll get plenty of results with instructions.


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

My host actually helped me out! Thanks for the heads up, though. Totally appreciate it!


----------

